# Garden of Eden swat raid



## thomas mccoy (Dec 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Garden-of-Eden/243170885706672

http://www.intothegardenofeden.com

http://www.gofundme.com/godgivenrights


the garden of eden in the dallas area is a self sustaining permaculture family free from the binds and shackles of society.. 
they suffered a raid claiming that they were selling and using drugs..
very false claims.. sad story for an excellent group of ppl..


----------



## Tude (Dec 20, 2013)

Very cool!


----------

